# mais où sont stockés mes mails?



## Bibabelou (17 Août 2014)

bonjour

je change de mac et j'aimerais savoir où sont stockés les mails que j'ai patiemment et savamment triés en boîtes... je n'ai pas trouvé malgré mes recherches... merci de m'aider à trouver et à sauvegarder ce précieux dossier!

j'ai un MBP 8.3 et tourne avec la dernière maj de mavericks


----------



## gmaa (17 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,

Solution : Exporter/Importer boîtes (fichiers .mbox)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2014)

il y a  plein de sujets là dessus
(c'est dans la bibliotheque de compte utilisateur )

mais c'est annexe car soit tu migreras tes données de  comptes utilisateurs , documents , video , musique , images , preferences etc   en une fois  sans te préoccuper de quoi est où

soit tu auras créé un fichier d'export Mail


----------



## Alain55 (17 Décembre 2014)

Tu penses à préparer ton changement donc tu vas probablement opter pour l'export ci dessus préconisé.
Il te faut savoir par conséquent qu'au moment de la ré-importation sur ton système tout neuf tu ne perdras aucun email mais *la hiérarchie* de boîtes:sous boîte mail disparaîtra quand même puisqu'elle ne se sauvegarde pas en même temps que les mails. (Ceci dit c'est quand même la meilleure solution ) Pense aussi à noter les détails de tes comptes de messageries genre pop/imap N°de port SSL/ou Non etc Bon courage.:love:.
PS: Les mails ne sont pas stockés de la même façon que leur affichage dans Mail.


----------



## gmaa (17 Décembre 2014)

Pour compléter ma réponse "lapidaire" et celle d'Alain55.
Il faut effectivement exporter toutes les boîtes et sous-boîtes ==> autant de .mbox que de boîtes quelque soient leurs niveaux hiérarchiques. Dans le cas des sous-boîtes avec noms identiques, il faudra modifier les noms déjà exportés...
Lors de l'importation elles se feront au premier niveau hiérarchique et donc à toi de reconstruire ta hiérachie habituelle.
Il se peut que tes boîtes aient des sous-boîtes de même nom!
Il faudra donc, dans ce cas procéder par ordre...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2014)

comme déjà indiqué

si tu veux garder simplement ta hierarchie sans te prendre la tête
tu fais une migration de ton compte utilisateur de mac 1 vers mac2
ca remettra tout tel que c'était sur mac1
 tes fichiers audios , tes documents , tes agendas , tes contacts , tes signets etc etc etc  , et bien entendu tes messages ( avec tes BAL)


----------



## oliv37000 (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, 
voici ma question :comment faire pour accéder aux emails de mon ancien disque dur et les mettre sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro  ?? 

je vous donne du détail sur ma requête : 

j'ai cherché dans l'historique de vos forums, 
mais je n'ai pas trouvé, j'imagine que j'ai mal cherché, car c'est un sujet qui doit avoir déjà eu lieu, mais peut être pas Avec les versions actuelles Mac OS Sierra 10.12.3 

Donc, je m'explique : 
j'avais un MAcbookpro de 2011,
la carte video a mouru , il fallait tout changer, 
j'ai donc fait extraire le disque dur de ce mac,et l'ai fait installer dans un boitier USB ... 
j'ai acheté un Macbook pro moderne (sans DVD, sans USB classique, ...) 
j'avais fait une sauvegarde Time Machine le 5 mars 2017
j'ai donc installé la sauvegarde Time machine sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro 
et j'ai Connecté le disque dur de mon ancien MBP afin de faire une mise à jour des fichiers...
mise à jour faite... 
donc tout va pour le mieux car j'ai tous mes fichiers ...
MAIS MAIS MAIS : SAUF mes emails et brouillons d'emails entre le 5 mars 2017 et ce jour. ... 
Sur votre forum, j'ai trouvé comment accéder à la bibliothèque de mon MBP, je vous en remercie, car maintenant je sais comment la visualiser : en cliquant sur "aller" e la touche "alt" et la bibliothèque apparait , super !!
MAIS, je ne sais pas comment faire pour accéder la bibliothèque de mon ancien Mac , car sur le DD externe  : si je clique sur "ALLER" et sur "ALT", ça me propose la "bibliothèque"  du nouveau : ça me bascule automatiquement sur le nouveau... 
comment faire pour accéder aux emails de mon ancien disque dur  ??
et ensuite comment faire une mise à jour , est-ce que je peux copier/ coller certains dossiers/ fichiers ou toute la boite mail (comment faire ? quel dossier copier/ coller) ?

merci d'avance,

je suis en galère ...

Olivier


----------



## GFA1234 (29 Octobre 2020)

oliv37000 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> voici ma question :comment faire pour accéder aux emails de mon ancien disque dur et les mettre sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro  ??
> 
> je vous donne du détail sur ma requête :
> ...


j'ai le même problème...Je n'ai vu aucune réponse à la question posée. Cela dit je vois que ta question date de 2017. Si tu as résolu le pb, pourrais-tu en faire part sur le blog?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Octobre 2020)

GFA1234 a dit:


> j'ai le même problème...Je n'ai vu aucune réponse à la question posée. Cela dit je vois que ta question date de 2017. Si tu as résolu le pb, pourrais-tu en faire part sur le blog?


Tu n'as plus le Mac d'origine ?
Peux tu préciser les OS concernés ?


----------



## GFA1234 (30 Octobre 2020)

J'ai le macbook pro d'origine mais suite à un incident avec le disque dur d'origine, je l'ai fait remplacer par un disque dur SSD. Le réparateur m'a vendu un boitier USB dans lequel il a placé le disque dur d'origine. Je peux y accéder mais je voudrais récupérer mes mails. Le réparateur m'a indiqué qu'il fallait aller manuellement dans un répertoire BIBLIOTHEQUE puis dans le répertoire MAIL. Je pense avoir trouvé BIBLIOTHEQUE mais le problème est que je ne trouve pas le répertoire MAIL.
Pour l'OS, j'ai la version OS X El Capitan 10.11.6


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

GFA1234 a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé BIBLIOTHEQUE mais le problème est que je ne trouve pas le répertoire MAIL.


Le dossier Bibliothèque est masqué par défaut. IL faut, quand on démarre sur le Mac, garder la touche *alt* enfoncée et dans le Finder, cliquet dans le menu _Aller_.

Autrement, toujours si tu peux démarrer sur l'ancien Mac, Exporter les boites aux lettres, puis les Importer, sur le nouveau Mac.


----------

